# Anyone using a hot box for transfer paper?



## joemc42 (Sep 22, 2009)

We use the stripper pin method to re-register the transfer paper after the first color has been printed and gelled.We pre-shrink the paper, but while it is stacked waiting for the next color, it cools enough that it throws off registration.We need a box to keep the paper warm during the process of printing the subsequent colors.Has anyone built anything like this, or know of a place to purchase one?


----------



## joemc42 (Sep 22, 2009)

uiqhdui12ss said:


> That machine is an inkjet printer. You would need ink jet transfer paper. Avery makes this and sells it at your local Staples or other office supply store. Some screen print suppliers offer it wholesale in larger quantities. That said, typically this is only feasible on white Speed Test fabrics.


I don't understand....we are screen printing the transfer manually and running it through the dryer to gel it. On multi-color transfers, it must go through the dryer each time another color is printed. Trying to keep the transfer paper stable is the problem.


----------

